# What should i put with my Jack Dempsey



## Garywalton10

I have a 55 gallon tank and im looking for a cool tank mate for my Jack. any ideas????


----------



## navigator black

In a 55, not much. he's an aggressive, territorial fish that doesn't like company.


----------



## zero

nothing african thats for sure!


----------



## Crazy

Also I recommend a larger tank for your current JD, the 55's are a bit too narrow and it isn't unheard of for large JD's to actually break them.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

how big is your JD


----------



## Jonbon11

Would say your fine infact u could add another! I had3 jd in a 45 for many years until I sold them! Some tank mates would be convicts, green terror, or maybe a red Texas. Make sure u have plenty of hiding spots if u do add new fish! And always over filter! I have actually seen fish DIE of boardem sO defianetely get another tanks mate! Although if u only have one fish in there i would remodel and full it with at least 12 African cichlids (mbunas). That would be the best!!


----------



## BSCfootball16

I introduced an Auratus into my 20L with my Jack Dempsey that had been in there for almost 2 years. Even though I knew it probably wouldnt work out I decided to give it a try and adobt one of my dad's Auratus since he had to get rid of his cichlid tank at the house. They ended up getting along just fine! they have been in the same tank for about 4 months now and they havent had any problems! In the beggining the JD would try to chase the Auratus a little bit but quickly learned there was no way to get the Auratus because it was to swift. And now they get along just fine and have had any problems at all. 

I also have a Synodontis Multipunctatus Catfish along with a smaller Synodontis Ocellifer Catfish that really contribute to the tank alot! It seems everytime the Jack Dempsey knows its about to get fed, these catfish come out and eat all the crumbs the JD leaves behind.


----------



## JohnniGade

Break the glass!? :O


----------

